# ISPConfig 2: Bestimmte Mails erreichen nicht den Empfänger



## Wh1sper (10. Jan. 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe ISPConfig 2.2.35 im Einsatz.
Von mindestens einem Absender bekomme ich keine Mails.
Laut mail.log akzeptiert postgrey aber die Mail 

```
postgrey: action=pass, reason=triplet found,
```
die weiteren Einträge sehen soweit auch normal aus.
Ich habe extra die Spam Strategie mal auf akzeptieren gestellt, und auch den Absender in die Whitelist eingestellt.
Es ist eine Bestätigungsmail aus einem Forum.
Mails kommen aber generell bei dem Empfänger an, nur anscheinend von diesem Absender nicht.
In der RBL ist die Domain übrigens auch nicht eingetragen.
Wie kann ich weiter vorgehen, es ist ja kein generelles Problem. 
Ich möchte, um noch mehr Spam zu vermeiden ungerne das konkrete Log hier reinposten, aber wenn es hilft, könnte ich die ja mailadressen verfremden


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2010)

Postgrey ist nicht Bestandteil eines ISPConfig setups. Also haben Einstellunegn zum Spamfilterverhalten in ISPConfig auch keine Auswirkungen auf postgrey. Nimm mal postgrey aus Deiner postfix Konfiguration raus und scahu dann mal, ob die Mails ankommen.


----------



## Wh1sper (11. Jan. 2010)

Ist klar.
Ich habe mal in der postgrey whitelist den absender eingetragen.
Dann bekomme ich im Log auch gesagt, Absender ist auf Whitelist und es wird auch wie vorher die Mail an Postfix übergeben, das ist also nicht das Problem.
Das merkwürdige ist ja, das der restliche Logeintrag genau wie ein Logeintrag aussieht, bei dem alles klappt.

```
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postgrey: action=pass, reason=client whitelist, client_name=waldemar.ifs-net.xe, client_address=213.239.219.200, sender=mailer@netbiker.xe, recipient=bed@zockertown.xe 
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/smtpd[3962]: 630726F121: client=waldemar.ifs-net.de[213.239.219.200]
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/cleanup[11351]: 630726F121: message-id=<349b192f51ea82cc4950397857c931b6@www.netbiker.xe>
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/qmgr[28221]: 630726F121: from=<mailer@netbiker.xe>, size=4425, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/smtpd[3962]: disconnect from waldemar.ifs-net.xe[213.239.219.200]
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/cleanup[11351]: 718DF6F122: message-id=<349b192f51ea82cc4950397857c931b6@www.netbiker.xe>
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/qmgr[28221]: 718DF6F122: from=<mailer@netbiker.xe>, size=4554, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/local[11352]: 630726F121: to=<web9_bed@ockertown.xe>, orig_to=<bed@zockertown.xe>, relay=local, delay=0.13, delays=0.06/0.01/0/0.06, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (forwarded as 718DF6F122)
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/qmgr[28221]: 630726F121: removed
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/pickup[10142]: A3FA36F123: uid=10006 from=<web11_bed>
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/cleanup[11351]: A3FA36F123: message-id=<20100111080701.A3FA36F123@ockertown.xe>
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/qmgr[28221]: A3FA36F123: from=<web11_bed@ockertown.xe>, size=363, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/local[11386]: A3FA36F123: to=<admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>, relay=local, delay=0.17, delays=0.01/0/0/0.16, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jan 11 09:07:01 ockertown postfix/qmgr[28221]: A3FA36F123: removed
Jan 11 09:07:09 ockertown postfix/local[11352]: 718DF6F122: to=<web11_bed@ockertown.xe>, orig_to=<bed@zockertown.xe>, relay=local, delay=7.7, delays=0.06/0/0/7.6, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jan 11 09:07:09 ockertown postfix/qmgr[28221]: 718DF6F122: removed
```
Die Mail adressen habe ich in der toplevel domain verfremdet.


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

Überprüfe bitte mal, das mailscan für den betreffenden account ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Wh1sper (11. Jan. 2010)

Ok, habe ich mal ausgeschaltet, geht trotzdem nicht.
Na, mal sehen, vielleicht komme ich noch dahinter. Das wurmt ;-)


----------



## Wh1sper (11. Jan. 2010)

Asche auf mein Haupt, Problem gelöst!
die Mail wird weitergeleitet an meinem Haupt Mailaccount und dort hatte ich dummerweise nicht die Spam Policy verändert.

```
Content analysis details:   (6.1 points, 4.5 required)

 pts rule name              description
---- ---------------------- --------------------------------------------------
 3.4 FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      The date is grossly in the future.
 0.0 HTML_MESSAGE           BODY: HTML included in message
 1.7 MIME_HTML_ONLY         BODY: Message only has text/html MIME parts
 1.1 HTML_MIME_NO_HTML_TAG  HTML-only message, but there is no HTML tag
```
War ja kein Wunder 
Danke an Till, dein Hinweis mit mailscan brachte mich auf die richtige Spur


----------



## fuxifux (11. Jan. 2010)

Der rule: FH_DATE_PAST_20XX nach hast du übrigens auch noch den spamassasin-2010-Fehler auf deinem Server.

rufe auf der konsole mal:

```
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update
```
auf, dann werden auch nicht alle Mails die ab 1.1.2010 verschickt werden mit 3.6 Punkten belastet.


----------

